# Win7 Word 2007 missing font(s)



## RAGerle (Nov 21, 2009)

Windows7 MS Office Word 2007, HP officejet 6110xi Toshiba Laptop SatelliteA305
There appears to be some missing fonts in Win7/Word 2007. I am specifically looking for Gill Sans MT but does not appear in font list pulldown menu in Word or Outlook. One MS tech support article had words to the effect (if I understood it correctly) that the fonts available were dependent on the printer driver. Went back to HP drivers but they say Win 7 has the correct driver. 'Been chasing my tail on this for over an hour and, thinking it should be a no-brainer, am lost. Any suggestions appreciated.
Thanks,
Bob in Colorado


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you look here> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HA010917281033.aspx


----------



## RAGerle (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, I had not but followed your link. I think that page may be outdated.
I quote
"Microsoft Office 2003
Microsoft Office XP
Microsoft Office 2000 

The fonts from Microsoft for the Web, Microsoft TrueType Font Pack, and Microsoft TrueType Font Pack 2 are no longer available for download."

The other links would be a good resource; however, my delemma is the link

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HA102826441033.aspx#2

lists a slew of fonts that do not show up in my version of Office Standard 2007. It is a "Military Appreciation Edition" but I believe it is a "full" addition and should have installed the fonts. I tried looking on the Installation CD to see if there were options to add functionality but couldn't see any way to add fonts.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Close all office programs in the Windows 7 control panel under Programs and Features right click on MS office and select Change that will open the office installer chose add or remove features, expand Office Shared Features the expand Fonts from the tree and check to see if they set to Run from My Computer.

I know there are different font sets between the student/home version and the Enterprise version, there are also font additions when you add publisher to editions that don't have publisher but I'm not sure what your edition has or which are missing from student/home edition.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Also Fonts are stored in the Windows/Fonts folder if you have another PC you can copy them and install on the new machine in the Windows/Fonts folder reboot and you should have the available.

Or from here> http://www.1001freefonts.com/


----------



## RAGerle (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks again... no joy. I have the same Office 2007 application loaded on two laptops and neither show that font, so I suspect it is not an integral part of the Military Appreciation Edition. I'll do some kind of work-around; it's only for a one-time web page banner graphic I'm doing pro bono for a non-profit.


----------

